# Tom Lowe - How about a new OSCAR?



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

I signed up for the Auto World membership and one of the questions was what you would like to see released for T-Jet and X-Traction. 
Today while surfing for the 100th time for a decent priced Oscar in good condition, it occurred to me! Why not a new Auto World Oscar track cleaner?
I would buy one even at a reasonable premium to get a new dependable, working Oscar. 

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.delta-simracing.com


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

great idea, but it should be test run to be a good track cleaner, i never actually used the original oscars at all.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

An actual track cleaning working OSCAR would be kool! Take it one step further and repop the whole series of track side vehicles. Tow Truck (not Mater), Fire Truck, Race Car Hauler, and Ambulance.


Marty


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Marty said:


> An actual track cleaning working OSCAR would be kool! Take it one step further and repop the whole series of track side vehicles. Tow Truck (not Mater), Fire Truck, Race Car Hauler, and Ambulance.
> 
> 
> Marty


I like it... 

GP


----------



## tlowe (Oct 11, 2005)

Maybe....expensive to tool a new chassis just for these vehicles.


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

You don't need to....a Thunderjet chassis fits perfectly underneath them.

I have converted many. So.....I have Prior Art on this concept and I want my cut :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

AMX said:


> You don't need to....a Thunderjet chassis fits perfectly underneath them.
> 
> I have converted many. So.....I have Prior Art on this concept and I want my cut :wave: :thumbsup:


 How 'bout some pics?
Marty


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

Two ways...no pics

1) leave the metal rails and gut the inside so the TJet chassis fits inside the metal rails...run the TJet axels through the metal rails and your done

2) glue the cab onto the bed and glue in mounting posts out of tube stock...

nothing to it.


I still want my cut. Ideas copyrighted and property of me


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*how about*



tlowe said:


> Maybe....expensive to tool a new chassis just for these vehicles.


How about adapting a current chassis?


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Yeah but make it look like this:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

SwamperGene said:


> Yeah but make it look like this:


COOL A REAL OSCAR, LOL


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*AJs Racesaver Tow Truck*

I stole this picture from eBay! 







:









I always thought they were kool but never could get decent performance from them.

Marty


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

AMX- I put a Tjet chassis into a spare Oscar. I had to trim some of the brass to get things to work right, but that thing handled like crazy on old L&J tracks. It would be rock solid over bumps and hill tracks.

Jim


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*Tom could you do the Oscars as a members only set?*

It would help to defray the cost. For what it's worth, I would rather see them on an xtraction chassis if it were possible. 

Pickeringtondad


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

Can't help but think the demand for an "Oscar" track cleaner would be really small compared to.....well, any other body. 

Put the tooling money into cool race car bodies instead. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Manning said:


> Can't help but think the demand for an "Oscar" track cleaner would be really small compared to.....well, any other body.
> 
> Put the tooling money into cool race car bodies instead. :thumbsup:


 Amen.

If you tool an Oscar before a Corvette C6-R you deserve to lose money! :lol:

'doba


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Each too his own taste... personally, I think Corvettes have been done ad nauseum and the C6-R looks too much like a Viper. But I wouldn't be upset if the C6-R was released and not an Oscar. 
I definitely will not direct any ill wishes torwards Tom or his efforts based upon my personal taste in toy cars.

Just my opinion... that and $2.55 buys a gallon of gasoline here.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.delta-simracing.com
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

1976Cordoba said:


> Amen.
> 
> If you tool an Oscar before a Corvette C6-R you deserve to lose money! :lol:
> 
> 'doba


I would buy two Oscars before I would buy a C6 Corvette!

Marty


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Marty said:


> I would buy two Oscars before I would buy a C6 Corvette!
> 
> Marty












Maybe, but I would buy -0- Oscars, at least 2 C6-Rs, and a lot of the guys I race with would buy the C6-R. We had 5 guys running old '80s Tyco Corvettes in our sports car series because the recent Mattel C5 is too big to run against the Ferrari F-40s and Porsche 911s & 935s.

I'm not dissing the Oscar, I just think across the board there would probably be more applications for the C6-R, licensed livery or not. If AW is going to re-pop old Aurora stuff there are lots more stuff that should probably come before the Oscar.

Again, my $.02 worth and fodder for a lively debate. And of course I wish Tom Lowe nothing but awesome success with AW -- I have bought bunches of his stuff from JL and now AW and will continue to do so.

'doba


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

I would pay money for a C6-R. Would look great next to my lowered JL Viper.....

You would have to pay me to take an Oscar. Then I would feel bad about throwing the thing in the trash. I just don't *get* the whole Oscar thing. They can't work. Too light, and if you get enough magnet downforce in the thing to work, then the typical track wall wart power supply won't have enough juice to get it to move if it had a conventional chassis. Then if it had a unique chassis to get it to work, it would cost wayyy more than a regular car because that chassis won't be good for anything else. Well maybe a garbage truck, or a school bus. If you are into that sort of stuff, get a train set......... Slots are all about race/sports/muscle cars. :freak: :tongue:  :dude: :wave:


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

AfxToo said:


> Re: "the C6-R looks too much like a Viper"
> 
> What will be the next Mopar to be copied by GM/Chevy?


It looks like its going to be the proposed Camaro, imitating the new Challenger. And, just like the other imitations, they won't get this one right either.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Manning said:


> If you are into that sort of stuff, get a train set......... Slots are all about race/sports/muscle cars. :freak: :tongue:  :dude: :wave:


I am in to that sort of stuff, but I am not going to buy a train set! Slots to me are about having fun and buying and racing what I like. I am a die hard MoPar guy so Corvettes do very little for me. I have raced MoPar slot cars that were taller, heavier and did not handle as well as the other cars, but I was happier with my car.

I have trimmed down my collection of slot cars considerably by selling off most of the Chevys, Fords, GMs, etc... I kept at least one example of each of the body styles just to say I have them. I sold them because they just collected dust on the shelf, I didn't like to race them.

I agree the Oscar did not peform as it was designed to. Maybe new technology will help that.

Marty


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I think an Oscar would be cool.... but as cool as an Xtraction Little Red Wagon


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Insperation for the "Oscar" series?*










This is a trick photo. Try to find the Redd Foxx Wrecker.

Marty


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

heres the deal if i can figure out how to mount the body to a t-jet im gonna reproduce the bodys paint them up reproduce graphics mount them on t-jets then try the magna traction cars and sell them if anyone knows how to mount one to a t-jet pm me and ill mess around with trying to get it to clean


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Wow!*



Marty said:


> This is a trick photo. Try to find the Redd Foxx Wrecker.
> 
> Marty


How do they do that?


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Well Marty....you asked. 


http://www.barris.com/gallery_cars/Novelty_ProductCars/gallery_reddfoxxred.html

http://www.streetrodderweb.com/events/0307sr_51st_detroit_autorama/photo_25.html


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

an operating track cleaning oscar would be more of a "tool" then a racecar.
I'd buy 1 or 2.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Have any of you tried the SG+ cleaner attachment sold by http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/ ? It's shown on his first web page if you scroll down a little. There is another picture of the bottom of it there. The price seems right, at $6.50. The next time I buy some other stuff there, I'll definitely get that too.


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

it'd be nice if they made it look like a car or sumn


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

sethndaddy said:


> an operating track cleaning oscar would be more of a "tool" then a racecar.
> I'd buy 1 or 2.


Yea, but a bigger battery operated on would be better, so it will work even if the rails are dirty or corroded.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

we use to have a magnet wrapped in one of those thin disposable dishrags, and it would be pulled around by a us-1 dump truck. a quick track warmer upper was to run the us-1 trucks for about 10 laps.


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

Yea, but a bigger battery operated on would be better, so it will work even if the rails are dirty or corroded.


i was sorta thinking how does a track cleaner drive on dirty track???


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I have one of those track cleaners that I use on my Lock & Joiner track and it works great. It even picked up some green oxidation that I didn't even know I had.
hojoe


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Ed- I use the US-1 trucking vehicles to "warm up" the track. The double pick up shoes front and back always gets contact and never stalls. 
BTW- anybody know where to get replacement pick ups for US1 Tyco's?
Jim


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

i was thinkin how would battery operated be better wen you cant regulate the power?


----------

